# 2 females...2 males?



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

I have to female pink cons in my tank now...But I would like to have atleast one breeding pair. Will it be safe to have two of each in my tank (29gal)? Or should I get just one male? And do the males need to be Pink Cons?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In a tank that size, I would get 1 male. I don't think it matters what color.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

They will breed at 2", you might be able to get away with it for a short time. If both pair and decide to breed at the same time it could work. Be prepared to separate the ones not paired if too much aggression begins.
How big are they now?


----------



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

One is 1.5" and the other is 2".

Stupid question...but will I _know_ if they have "paired" together?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes you will. They will be together throught the day.


----------



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

Great! I am excited about getting my 2 males! More excited about watching the mom and dads taking care of their little ones!

I know I have asked A LOT of questions, but I don't want to hurt my fish because of stupidity :? So Thanks to everyone!


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

I also have a breeding question. I currently have 1 convict, and I don't know if it is male or female (I think male), but I would like to get a few more convicts in the near future.

What is the breeding success rate if you don't separate anyone out?


----------

